# Need assistance in identifying sativa, indica, thc and CBD and their effects



## snap360 (Apr 14, 2020)

I can google sativa vs indica, thc vs CBD but I haven't found a place where it combines it all together. I'm hoping this community can help with the various type of strains and the effects one would typically experience.

What would each strain effects be?

Strain A - High percentage of Sativa 80%+, 27%+ THC

Strain B - High percentage of Indica 80%+, 27%+ THC

Strain C - High percentage of Sativa 80%+, 20%+ CBD

Strain D - High percentage of Indica 80%+, 20%+ CBD

Strain E - 50%/50% Indica/Sativa, 19% THC

Strain F - 50%/50% Indica/Sativa, 12% THC, 12% CBD

Strain G - 50%/50% Indica/Sativa, 19% CBD


----------



## carlsbarn (Apr 14, 2020)

A: clean the kitchen meticulously...pull knobs off stove, clean behind. 
B: clean the kitchen, get distracted, eat something then probably masturbate. 
C: clean the kitchen but my head is calculating quantum analytics. Then probably masturbate. 
D: nap after masturbating. 
E: listen to music and think about how I should clean the kitchen. Then probably...
F: just beat it. 
G: just beat it with EXTRA sensation, nap.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 14, 2020)

are you really sure 19% CBD is realistic?


----------



## snap360 (Apr 14, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> are you really sure 19% CBD is realistic?


Suzy Q, Valentine X to name a few has that much CBD or higher.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

lol seriously? We’re high. lol


----------



## snap360 (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol seriously? We’re high. lol


Help a brother out! xD


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

You need a response space of at least four dimensions. Extra axes are required for variability of individual response to the two drug entities.
This becomes a project big enough to produce at least one Ph. D. thesis.


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 14, 2020)

Typical but not always...

Sativa...think degrees of uplifting, to racy, to even paranoid..

Indica...relaxing, eat a couple of bags of M&M's and sit on the couch allday and watch movies,sleepy

Too much of either nauseous..

Did you really look?

These are pretty main stream traits, and as always, can affect people differently.

both can be happy and Euphoric


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Typical but not always...
> 
> Sativa...think degrees of uplifting, to racy, to even paranoid..
> 
> ...


See sativa calms me and I’ve never been nauseated by weed.
There’s no answer to your question OP


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 14, 2020)

snap360 said:


> I can google sativa vs indica, thc vs CBD but I haven't found a place where it combines it all together. I'm hoping this community can help with the various type of strains and the effects one would typically experience.
> 
> What would each strain effects be?
> 
> ...


The best thing for you to do is Penis.
I know, I know, it sounds extremely extreme... butt, we all do it. It seems to work on every level. I hear it clears up covid too. 

SH420


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> See sativa calms me and I’ve never been nauseated by weed.
> There’s no answer to your question OP


Sunnyboy..

Ever eat an edible that wasn't dosed properly?


----------



## snap360 (Apr 14, 2020)

carlsbarn said:


> A: clean the kitchen meticulously...pull knobs off stove, clean behind.
> B: clean the kitchen, get distracted, eat something then probably masturbate.
> C: clean the kitchen but my head is calculating quantum analytics. Then probably masturbate.
> D: nap after masturbating.
> ...


Love your responses Carl!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Sunnyboy..
> 
> Ever eat an edible that wasn't dosed properly?


Absolutely, who hasn’t?


----------

